# 81 REGAL MARBLE PAINT PROJECT...



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

:biggrin: this goes out to all u fukerz talking all that doo-doo about my ride! (chumps) Anyways, this is going to be a garage done paint job. I started by pulling mouldings and emblems off, and I had some side mouldings that were riveted on. So today I welded up the holes and grinded them down.


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

keep us posted


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

4 sho brah


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

last weekends work. The second pic is some of my low spots I marked. Hopefully today I can bring out the stud gun


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

this is the worst problem that I have. This car had a vinyl top on before, and it was removed. Theres a bunch of strands of hair and bondo slapped on every where. So I am pretty scarred of whats going on underneath the bondo. I am chemical stripping the car because it is waay too much crap on this car to sand.


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

good luck with the top, i'll be waiting for the final pictures.


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

:machinegun: :guns: :burn: <vinyl tops


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

pic #1: Auuugh!! pic #2: AUUUGHH!!! pic #3: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

I worked around the rust for now, and this is the note I ended it on for today.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOOCED_REGAL_@Apr 9 2005, 12:34 PM
> *pic #1: Auuugh!! pic #2: AUUUGHH!!! pic #3: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2976427[/snapback]​*


damn thats frightening


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOOCED_REGAL_@Apr 9 2005, 01:34 PM
> *pic #1: Auuugh!! pic #2: AUUUGHH!!! pic #3: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2976427[/snapback]​*


ouch


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah, that messed the agenda up a bit. Instead of putting the slicksand on Tuesday night, I might have to wait till this weekend to cut that crap out and weld it up. I started off today pulling my dents out (9 total) and continued the stripdown. My dawg said it would take me at least a week to strip it all, but I almost got done today, except for a door and my front & rear clips.


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

**Yaaaawn** Calling it a night.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOOCED_REGAL_@Apr 9 2005, 01:34 PM
> *pic #1: Auuugh!! pic #2: AUUUGHH!!! pic #3: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2976427[/snapback]​*


man homie i hope that shit got cut out and rewelded some new metal...that shit is like cancer!!!


so if you just fillled that ...expect some bubbles in a yr or so!.....

and for stripping, get a carbon oxide pad.....liek 36 grit...electric...strip a whole car in less than 5 hours!


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

Im gettin in those rust spots this weekend. But I got a bit if sunshine today after work , so i got some time to monkey wit it. Thorough baby, reeeeal thorough!


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

yeeeaaaaaah baby


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

OH NO :0 

you didn't remove the window :uh: 





















j/k looks good....more pics :biggrin:


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

thankx bro, its okay, the window will come out before I weld the new metal in


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

I was dickin' off at my boy's house today, so I fell quite a bit behind schedule. I still have to weld up the roof, finish pulling trim off, apply body filler, and put a scratch in the metal before getting it to the booth, so I have to roll with it. But I did manage to strip the car completely clean , and I gutted both doors (whew! old school door handles are a bitch) I started to scratch up the metal, but my d.a. is too loud for where I am working at, so I will have to do that somewhere else.


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

what do you mean by scratching the metal..whats the purpose? (im just trying to learn because my car is also stripped to bare metal)


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

I stripped my car down to metal using aircraft stripper, which left the metal smooth. I have to sand the metal with something so my paint job has something to bite into. If you sanded your car down to the metal, you are fine, just as long as its around 320 grit you finished with :thumbsup:


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

so before my bare metal gets primed I should give a good sanding with what grit paper? 320? thanks


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

yep


----------



## Low79Lac (Apr 8, 2003)

You only need to sand with 180 before primer.


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

Do what you do home slice. I use 180 grit to finish off my body filler, and thats it.


----------



## Low79Lac (Apr 8, 2003)

I have and will. You can spray single stage over 320.


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

Thats nice to know, uh, Mr. Wizard. I don't want to confuse anybody, so the best answer would be to read the product labels and data sheets. Some primers call for 180 grit, hell some could call for 40 grit for all I care. But if their instructions say so, that WOULD be your best bet. My brand of primer (and quite a few others) calls for a 320 scratch, and I give it that. I dont re-invent the wheel 4 shit unless I got money to burn


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

what are you plans for paint and graphics after you get all that body work done??? :thumbsup:


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

Well first we will shoot the car with a black basecoat. Then, we will go over the car with a red pearl marblizer, throw saran wrap over it, then follow it with a silver-white pearl marblizer to add some extra depth, then shoot a deep candy red over everything. Im thinking of adding some ultra mini flakes in the clear to add some sparkle to it, but I wont know until we do a test panel.


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

damn i cant wait to see the final results...keep us posted along the way :thumbsup:


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

Finally got the car to a shop this weekend and welded up a couple problem areas :biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## 2big4u (May 13, 2003)

if the car had vinyl before and your gonna lay down paint instead of vinyl again, won't there be spaces in the trim to body where the top used to lay? also what type of saran wrap will you use? what size? section by section? how ya gonna do your jams and such?


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

Good questions bro, I am on the hunt now for a rear window moulding to fill that gap. Thats the only area I found a gap at, the quarter glass looks fine. As for the wrap, Im actually going to use some bulk size food wrap that you can get from prob. get from sams club or GFS something very wide so I can run less overlaps over the car. We will most likely do it in this order: roof & upper quarters, trunk, then run wrap down a whole side at a time, then the hood. I will do the jambs last and tint some clear with some kandy koncentrate to match the outside. It seems like a lot of work, but we will pull it off :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

"then run wrap down a whole side at a time, then the hood. I will do the jambs last and tint some clear with some kandy koncentrate to match the outside"

your paint will flash before you get done with one fender, you can not marble a whole hood or a side at one time!

this has to be in sections, maybe like a 2ft x 2ft at the most!


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 27 2005, 07:50 AM
> * you can not marble a whole hood or a side at one time!
> [snapback]3058286[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize: ...watch me.


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

only an hours worth of work today, but progress was made.


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOOCED_REGAL_@Apr 27 2005, 08:43 PM
> *:scrutinize: ...watch me.
> [snapback]3062617[/snapback]​*


JOOCED_REGAL Apr 8 2005, 06:26 PM | | Post #2 

Full Member

Posts: 248
Joined: Jan 2005
From: Taylors, SC




" All I know is that thick wrap just makes a mess and doesnt get much effect at all. I think taking the thin wrap and instead of wiping the saran wrap back and forth (snakeskin), wipe it in swirl patterns, but make sure you wipe everything. Just my opinion, though, I never tried. Going to marblize my ride soon, so I'll try and keep you posted." 


YOU GOT TO BLOTCH IT IN SECTIONS....


----------



## 2big4u (May 13, 2003)

what about painter's plastic???????? it comes in rolls of 9X400 and it is thin as hell like saran wrap.........even thinner. what is this all about 2X2 sections? flashing? i just talked wit someone and they ran it all the way down the 4 door truck side and that mothafucka was the nicest marble i've seen. any trial and error out there with this method????


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah painters plastic is a good idea. I was checking some out today at work and it was only 1 mil thick :biggrin: thinking about using that on the sides. But I think the only drawback would be that it doesnt have that static cling to hold itself to the panels like food wrap does. Even though this would be my first time doing this effect, I DO know that marblizing the whole side keeps the pattern identical throughout the car, instead of having 12 -13 different marble paint jobs on one side, AND taking 12 hours to do it. As long as I spray on a day without high humidity, I will have no problems with the paint flashing off on me. If so, I can hit that area again and re-flow it.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

lookin good bro keep it up


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

Thankx homie :thumbsup: hold it down up there


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i cut 4 pieces of painters plastic one for each side, one for the hood and one for the trunk. it sticks to the car no problem. 2 person process i spray the hood then me and my helper lay the plastic on the hood, then i move to the trunk, same process, then the whole side so like you say the pattern stays the same


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

sounds like a plan homie :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats the best and easiest way i have come across i started doing marble in like 97


----------



## 2big4u (May 13, 2003)

do you lay your marble over a dry base coat or when base is still wet?


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

we are going to let the base flash dry, then do it. What do you suggest?


----------



## 2big4u (May 13, 2003)

sorry i have no clue man, i am just an industrial painter and i like to see and learn about all aspects of the painting trade thats why i come in here to learn about automotive, i am in school for painting and allied trades for a 400 hour program 27 credits but we dont learn shit about the automotive paints and techniques so i am actually hoping you knew what was better i heard that the flashing and then shooting is the way to go so i would try it on a test panel and see.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

keep us posted bro..
interested on how your goin to go about doin up that marble,take tons of pics if possible, :biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

Lookin Good :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOOCED_REGAL_@Apr 17 2005, 08:39 PM
> *I stripped my car down to metal using aircraft stripper, which left the metal smooth. I have to sand the metal with something so my paint job has something to bite into. If you sanded your car down to the metal, you are fine, just as long as its around 320 grit you finished with :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3013411[/snapback]​*


Actually your wrong you can get a self etching primer and apply it without sanding.


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

any updates?? :ugh:


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 4 2005, 04:45 AM
> *Actually your wrong you can get a self etching primer and apply it without sanding.
> [snapback]3092783[/snapback]​*


it would be stupid to prime an entire car with self etch though.


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry for the holdup, i had to go to Cali for a week, but Im back on the job, now. I have the car just about ready for spray filler, and I have that big patch by the window all welded in, and grinded down. I had some mad warping going on below the patch, but it should be done by tomorrow. I also sprayed a shitload of cavity wax behind all of the roof repairs, so the car is free of rust now :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

excuses excuses




post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## 96hoopdeville (May 7, 2005)

i cant wait to see the finished product i bet its gonna be real tight keep the pics coming so i know whats goin on.


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

Here's another update on the progress. The job was delayed so I could get this thing painted in a shop instead of a garage. It was definitely worth the wait. I am working through the "barter" system with the owner, a favor for a favor type of thing. So me and a good friend hooked up his 73 caprice so he could sell it, and now I have a stall and some extra cheddar (hustlemania 4real!)


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

meanwhile...on the other side of the shop...


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

GIT-R-DONE (fukerz) :biggrin:


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

just playing around with some tape and patterns. I been thinking about adding a graphic, or some graphics, but not seriously. Any suggestions?


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

I had a stroke of bad luck hit me when putting on the spray poly. I tried to be a gent and let the shop owner use a "smidgen" of my primer, and he hogged me. As a result, I tried to stretch it out, but didnt have enough of it left for a good 2 coats :angry: I just bought 2 more gallons, so I will be able to shoot it again with my 2.5 tip sata this time and really lay it on there. this stuff is pretty cool though. It sands like butter, and I found quite a few hidden low spots and ripples that sanded right out.


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

what primer are you using?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Damn I can't beleave I have been missing this post...........I love those do-it-yourself at home jobs :thumbsup:

I'll comeback later today to read it from start to finish.......gata jam for now


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I just read it all and gata give homie a big thumbsup :thumbsup:

Your doing great!

I am curious on the type of primer you used as well, and what you did on the bare metal spots.

I like your idea on the colors for your base, marble and candy though 

Keep us posted and good luck bro.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

---


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks homie you didnt miss much, its been all bodywork so far. I am going to have to take my hat off for this stuff. Its called "slicksand" and its made by evercoat. Its a spray filler that can go over bare metal, and hard plastics. All I did was treat my metal and lay it on. If I have any metal left after the respray, I can mist some epoxy on, let it flash, and go with a low or medium build primer. You can even wet sand it. The guy at finishmasters says you can paint over it too, but I am going with primer to play it safe. But at 60 bucks a gallon, its a good way to make sure your panels are pin straight. :cheesy:


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

I have to detail that Caprice today and get the mouldings on, but after that, Its a good chance I can reshoot the Regal tonight. I mainly work on the Regal on weekends, but I will spray it either tonight or tomorrow night so I can have it blocked down again and primed by Sunday night.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:dunno: whats the status.


----------



## loweride2freedom (Jul 25, 2005)

yea by the sounds of wut he had planned that car would look killer!
i wanna c sum pics yo


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

yes, it has been awile :dunno:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

damn this is fresh .. i like to learn about this stuff since i know nothing about it ... i fear if i take some sandpaper or stripper to my ride ...i will never get painted for a long time


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

sorry guys, no new pics yet, but as of now, the car has been through a second app. of spray filler, blocked down, primed, and wet sanded with 400 and 600. The paint scheme has been changed up quite a bit, and I decided to put a pretty wicked graphic scheme on it. I did however, base the whole car (and all the jambs). I put some red and silver mini flake in some inner-coat clear and misted it over the whole car. I also sprayed it with 2 coats of basf carizzma blood red candy and cleared it. I came back the next morning and the shit looked bad-ass :thumbsup: I am working on access to a downdraft booth at a dealership in North Carolina to finish the job up clean, but as of right now, I am waiting on stencils, and fixing up the interior.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

It's sounding good, get us some pics if you can


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i thought you were going to show out with a bad ass marble paint job....

what happened???????????????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

wellllllllllllllllllllllll?????????????????????????


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jul 30 2005, 01:36 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]3510489[/snapback]​*


im still waiting?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 31 2005, 11:56 AM
> *im still waiting?????????????????????????????????????????????????
> [snapback]3513729[/snapback]​*




:0 


llllllllllllllllllllet's get ready to rumble


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

Looking pretty good. :thumbsup: uffin: 
Keep the picz coming.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Looks good man. Keep up the good work cant wait to see it panted


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

crap this is a good post, i was biting my nails - waiting until i finally seen some marble paint pics... **im waiting also**
primer looks interesting tho.. mite have to try some of that


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

hmmm where did he go????????? im curious, curious like Bob! lol


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

damn im hooked on this now im actin like if i was 8 waitin on the new episode of power rangers! u doin a good job homeboy n im itchin ta see that regal done cause im tryin to get ideas for mines too...but stay up foo n...Enough with the clifhanger ..come back from commercials! lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Aug 11 2005, 11:52 AM~3593278
> *damn im hooked on this now im actin like if i was 8 waitin on the new episode of power rangers! u doin a good job homeboy n im itchin ta see that regal done cause im tryin to get ideas for mines too...but  stay up foo n...Enough with the clifhanger ..come back from commercials! lol
> *



maybe more like canceled!


----------



## nwa_fo_lyfe (Jan 29, 2005)

lookin good so far


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

Where is the progress?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

wellllllllll


to think i was so inspired....
:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:















































































ass clown


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

its been over a month wheres the new pics?


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

sorry folks, no marble job.
:tears:


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

to make a long story short: too much trouble doing a complete p/j from an apartment parking space. FUCK that. never again...


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

still looks good, any pics of it assembled?


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

wut ru gonna do about the chrome trim that goes around the rear glass? where is it?


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

ummm, never got around to that part...I'm sure I'll come across something though.


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

I really didnt start to assemble much, because its been pretty chilly all week and it retarded the curing of of the paint. So I ve been letting her get some sun as much as possible so I can polish it.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

What color marbleizer you going to shoot?


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

although it isnt what I wanted, its got a sick ass purple pearl in it though :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

wa happend to the marble!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Jun 2 2006, 04:43 PM~5541256
> *wa happend to the marble!
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam this is a old topic! :0


----------

